# Cooling mat problem



## Tallmarky76 (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi all,

I bought 2 cooling mats from b&m last year for our 2 big German Shepard,stored them over the cooler months in their original box but have come to use them and found what looks like mould on both of them.
I've contacted b&m customer service and they say that if i drop the mats into my local store they will be sent to the relevant department for analysis but the likely outcome will be that it is mould and there isn't anything they are prepared to do.
Considering they werent used much over last summer and were bought about july time are they being reasonable?

Kind regards Mark


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry I can't help, I leave mine down all year, with the heating in the winter the room gets warm so Dillon will still lie on it.


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

If they came without mould and now have mould it suggests they were stored somewhere with moisture.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Trouble is you’ll struggle to get any replacements at the moment cos coolmats and fans are sold out in most places ime

Managed to buy the last fan in town last night for our boat which has been a lifesaver 

I’d be inclined to give them a scrub with some detergent, a good rinse and dry and carry on using them.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

You could always make a cover for them, I have made one for mine.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Is it definitely mold?
Or is it possible they were punctured before you put them away and the insides have leaked out a little and dried?


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

To be honest if it's been a year and they've been used since bought, even if stored in original packaging, I wouldn't be expecting more from them. I totally get that it's annoying for you (I'd be irritated too!), but from their pov if it does turn out to be mould, it could well be down to where they were stored rather than what in.

However I was wondering the same as @BlueJay as to whether it's insides that have done something weird (maybe in the cold snowy weather and the freeze-thaw-freeze-thaw cycle?.... mmmm snow....). Which would definitely be product default type of issue that I'd hope they'd replace. I dunno what B&M customer service is like though!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

They weren't mouldy when bought, and have been used so the problem must be in the storage conditions. I wouldn't expect b+m (or anyone else) to do anything about it. Why not wash/wipe with an antifungal spray?


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Dilute milton sterilising liquid (in the baby isle of supermarket), wipe over (I'd try to leave as much on there as I could). Soft brush to aggitate it more. Then rinse off. May need more than one go at doing this. 

I use Milton to get mold off tent inners and tents. It kills the source so shouldn't come back. 

I store our cooling mat opened in an underbed storeage bag no mold yet


----------



## Tallmarky76 (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi all,

Thanks for the responses and suggestions (which i will certainly try out) and advice.

I did try using some mould and mildrew remover spray before i contacted b&m but it didnt work so maybe i didnt use it right or i need to use something else


----------



## rottieboys (Jan 16, 2013)

When I got mine out, there was a white marking over them...I put them in the washing machine...easy to dry in this weather. They are ok ....


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rottieboys said:


> When I got mine out, there was a white marking over them...I put them in the washing machine...easy to dry in this weather. They are ok ....


you put a gel cooling mat in the washing machine


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> you put a gel cooling mat in the washing machine


Should be OK, surely. They're sealed, aren't they?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Burrowzig said:


> Should be OK, surely. They're sealed, aren't they?


This is what I've been going by.......

While the Chilly Mat is very useful for keeping dogs cool in the summer, it is also excellent cooling therapy for dogs with joint pain and swelling, or dogs recovering from surgery. The surface of the bed can be cleaned using a damp cloth and mild dish washing detergent.* Do not wash in a washing machine.*


----------



## rottieboys (Jan 16, 2013)

Well, I did and its came up fine...Still works.I did put it in one of those zipped up case[ like a pillow case] But it is design for putting dirty shoes, or dog mats .


----------



## Tallmarky76 (Mar 14, 2014)

Did you have the washing machines spin cycle off?
i could imagine doing that meant putting the cooling mat through some punishment in the washing machine.
what cleaning products did you put in with it


----------



## rottieboys (Jan 16, 2013)

I put them inside a zipped up case. When the washing machine finish. I put them [ I had two of them] on the washing line flat out the garden...My Elsa is laying on them now...Nothing is seeping out. I did check... I can honestly say they came up nice and clean.


----------



## GeminiMaia (May 15, 2019)

Tallmarky76 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I bought 2 cooling mats from b&m last year for our 2 big German Shepard,stored them over the cooler months in their original box but have come to use them and found what looks like mould on both of them.
> I've contacted b&m customer service and they say that if i drop the mats into my local store they will be sent to the relevant department for analysis but the likely outcome will be that it is mould and there isn't anything they are prepared to do.
> ...


I came across this post in a Google search after having the same problem. I bought a cooling mat for my dog from B&M last year and have just got it out to use after being stored over winter in a storage box in the living room. It looked fine until I unfolded it. Then realised it was covered in grey mold on both sides. I've cleaned it with antibacterial floor wipes, hosed it down and hung it to dry over the washing line.

Further research brought up some storage and care advice for these types of mats. It avises to clean and dry thoroughly before storing, and if it is to be stored folded, to lay a towel over the surface before folding, to prevent mold forming on any areas of the cool mat that may touch.


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

im like @Happy Paws i keep archies cooling mat out all year ...with the heating being on


----------

